# Costco



## tnelsonfla (Feb 24, 2012)

hey guys I've seen the threads that some local WlaMart's are now carrying long term storage canned foods, my local WalMart's are not doing that. BUT the wife emailed me from work and the CostCo is now carrying a large selection on there website. The prices seem better than average and they do include shipping. Type the words: "Food storage" into their search engine on website. Might be worth a look even if you don't have a local one for your monthly shops.


----------



## Prepper_Action (Feb 20, 2012)

This great to know. thank you and your wife so much for the good info.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Man, I just wish stores would start carrying things, cash is hard to trace if you kwim? My walmarts, sams, nor Costco carries anything worthy of writing here about... If I had the funds, I'd start a store.


----------



## seabeedaddy (Feb 19, 2012)

I was on the costco website over this past weekend. They have several nice kits and other items that are very nice to have. The only problem is that it is on the web site and you cant just go to the store and look at it and pay for it in cash.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

It's all Thrive food. I found that stuff to be too expensive for me to get, but it's nice to see a store carrying bulk.


----------

